# Specktra Presents: A Nude Color Story - Your Guide For New Looks For Valentine's Day!



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 3, 2015)

*Color Story 1: Coloured Raine Bundle Pack*
  Written by Cynira Clay



​ ​ This entire thing started because of a beauty battle that we’re having at Specktra HQ. We started talking about our plans for Valentine’s Day, the outfits we wanted to wear and of course, how we were going to top off the look with our makeup.​ ​ We threw around a bunch of ideas but the general consensus of the group was a pink, red or purple lip with a smokey cat eye. You know, it’s Valentine’s Day so those are the typical ideas that you think of when planning a glamorous date night. Typical…That’s how I felt at the end of the conversation.​ ​ I mean don’t get me wrong. I absolutely love a bold red/pink/purple lip. Some of my favorites are Marc Jacobs So Rouge (red), Calvin Klein’s Wanted (pink) and don’t even get me started on MAC’s Gunner (purple). -t_o dieeee_-​ ​ Even though I love these sultry colors, I don’t want to spend that day looking like everyone else. So we came up with this idea to help you create the perfect neutral look. A simple, chic and sophisticated look that would be a great change for the night. Something so understated that it can fashion a timeless appeal if you have the right nude products.​ ​ So to get this started, we need to find a good nude lipstick that will not smudge or wear off before the end of the night: cue Coloured Raine Cosmetics.​ ​ 

​ Coloured Raine Cosmetics released a nude bundle pack ($45) that featured all 3 Nude Coloured Raine velvet liquid Matte Lip Paints: Sugar, Marshmallow, and Soul. I was very interested to try these because I'm still searching for my holy grail nude lipstick and well...it is the year of liquid (matte) lipsticks sooooo...yeah...#dontjudgeme​ ​ 

​ 



​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ Not only are these very pigmented but they do not come off. Seriously! Take a look at this video of me trying to remove them.​ ​ 


 ​ ​ I was only able to remove them by using Coconut Oil.​ ​ What do you think now that you've seen Coloured Raine's Nude bundle? Are you reconsidering your Valentine's Day look or do we need to convince you some more? What other nude products would you like us to discuss?​ ​ Let us know below!​ ​ ​ _____________________________________________________________________________________________​ ​ *Color Story 2: Written by Megan Cantrell*
​ Next stop on our "Nude" campaign for Valentine's Day is blushes! ​ ​ We have selected the best neutral blushes in our collection, which caters to ALL skin tones! These blushes were applied with a blush brush to give you the most accurate swatch, and what it will most likely look like when applied to the cheeks, depending on your skin tone. Also note that most of these swatches were one/two swipes! ​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ Whats your favorite nude blush? Let us know below!​ ​  _____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Color Story 3: Written by Megan Cantrell*




​ ​ 

​ ​ Part 2 of our favorite Nude eyeshadow palettes!  @toofaced Semi-Sweet Chocolate Bar, @toofaced Chocolate Bar, @urbandecaycosmetics Naked, @urbandecaycosmetics Naked Basics 1 & 2, @loraccosmetics Pro, & @beccacosmetics Ombré Nudes! ​ 
We have selected these palettes as our favorite simply because they are the best as far as pigmentation, blend-ability, and texture!​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​  _____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Color Story 4: Written by Cynira Clay*

Good Morning Loves!​ ​ So for this part of our color story, I wanted to talk about one of my most recent obsessions: Pigments! If you’re not familiar with what a pigment is, it is just a loose form of color. Think about your individual eye shadows or eye shadow palettes that you buy during every other limited edition release – those are just loose pigments that have been pressed and packed together into pans.​ ​ Now the thing that I love about pigments is how versatile and manipulative they are. If you’re creative and patient enough, you can use one jar of pigment and create your own: eye shadow color, nail polish, eye liner, lip color, blush or a highlight! Seriously, it can cost anywhere from $15 to $20 for a pigment and it really is worth it because it is an all-purpose product.​ ​ So if you're having trouble finding that perfect nude for your skin tone, try using some of theses mini pigments from MAC Cosmetics!​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ What are some ways that you use your pigments?​  _____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Color Story 5: Written by Megan Cantrell*

Check out our favorite Nude Nail Polishes for our #SpecktraVday Campaign! We have picked out the BEST formula & color range that will flatter any skin tone! ​ ​ 

​ From L-R: Sally Hansen 824 Cur-tan Call, Revlon 540 Checkmate, Loreal 600 Doutzen's Nude, Loreal 240 How Romantic, Madam Glam So Nude (my personal FAV! ), L'oreal 250 Wishful Pinking! ​ ​ Loreal seems to be frequent in my collection for a good reason! I like it wayyyy better than Essie polishes. Share your favorite nail polish brand! ​ 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________​ ​ *Color Story 6: Written by Megan Cantrell*

Next stop on our "Nude" #SpecktraVday Campaign is dedicated to our favorite Nude Glosses! ​ 
These are stand outs in our collection, simply because the pigmentation, smell, and texture are all on point! ​ 

​ What's your go-to Nude Gloss?! Share with us!​ ​ _____________________________________________________________________________________________​ 
*Color Story 7: Written by Cynira Clay*

Let's be honest, if you're going out on a date for Valentine's Day and your significant other is anything like mines, then you're going to want to take these tips and focus on enhancing your lips.Think Sebastian from The Little Mermaid_:_​ 

​ Creating the perfect pout with a nude lipstick/lip gloss is challenging because you have to find the perfect nude shade that compliments your skin tone. Feel free to scroll up if you need some ideas.​ Now that you've found a shade that doesn't wash you out or isn't too overpowering, it's time to add some definition to your lips.​ So here are a few of my favorite lip pencils that I use to either soften up or define my lips. The colors vary from nude, brown to mauve which I like to use as a base under a lot of my nude lipsticks - _hey, don't judge me it's hard to find a good lip pencil for a NC50 girl_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 ​ 

​ 

​ If you're able to pick these up, make sure you do and try them with all sorts of lip combinations. The best thing about them is that you can use them solely as a liner but you can also build upon the color and use it over your entire lips.​ Which nude pencils are your favorites? Let us know in the comments below.​ ​


----------



## Tashaboo (Feb 12, 2015)

I loved this thank you so much. I am always in search of the perfect nude that doesn't make me look to crazy "as did the lime crime cashmere because it was to pinkish for me". I will for sure be getting marshmallow and soul because of this. Also I did purchase all the nail colors from the loreal privee line.. or I'm sorry I forgot exactly what it was called but I got all the nude colors lol. Thanks again!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 14, 2015)

Tashaboo said:


> I loved this thank you so much. I am always in search of the perfect nude that doesn't make me look to crazy "as did the lime crime cashmere because it was to pinkish for me". I will for sure be getting marshmallow and soul because of this. Also I did purchase all the nail colors from the loreal privee line.. or I'm sorry I forgot exactly what it was called but I got all the nude colors lol. Thanks again!!


  I'm so happy to hear this! Post pics and tag us when you get your new items! @Tashaboo


----------

